# IBS, PMS and rectal pain



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Hi; I am due for my period withing the next week. I am peri-menapausal so who knows when I actually will get it. Has anyone else experienced TONS of rectal pressure and urgency during this time? pLEASE HELP!


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Teach!You are not alone, and I'm greatful to hear I'm not alone either. I too am peri-menopausal with IBS-C. My C has always been worse accompanied by bad PMS, now that my period could take 11 weeks or 3 weeks I just never no, and my PMS just seems to go on and on. I'm currently a week and half late. PMS started up right on cue....still waiting for it to end. I don't experience "Tons" or rectal pressure. More just pain in lower pelvic. Never being able to fully empty, feel like I need to go, really strain to get it out and need to do it all over again in another two hours. Somehow I've instantly gained 8 pounds, and I haven't changed anything. My lower pelvic area is just always distended and uncomfortable. I'm two months into a wait and watch on an ovarian cyst, but they want me to go through a couple cycles before they re-Ultra sound. Between having endometriosis, some small uterin fibroids, the ovarian cyst, bad mid-cycle discomfort, bad PMS and IBS-C I'm ready to just rip everything out of there.







I feel like I'm losing my mind, and I don't even know what to blame it on.







Sorry to dump all this out. Do you feel like your whole system has just gone out of control on you?Anyone have any answers?







Zanne


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

ane:I finally called my Gyn and they me to try a low dose birth control pil. At first I said no way..been there done that.. but am so desperate i thinkI am going to give it a try. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh yes, been there done that 10 years ago, tried again, 4 years ago, not planning to try that again....Good luck. Supposedly they have some new stuff out there, maybe it will help. I guess we should try to keep an open mind.by the way, is "pa" pennsylvania? I grew up in Slippery Rock, PA


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Yes..PA is pennsylvania.


----------

